# Carp Bait Questions



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have an overabundance of regular carp and grass carp in my pond. I would really like to remove all of the regular carp and most of the larger grass carp from the pond, but am clueless on what to use to catch them. Any help would be appreciated. 

lg_mouth


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Tell Ak where the pond is located, then stand back and watch.


----------



## findmyshoe15 (Mar 9, 2005)

J'adore Le Carp-poisson Beacoup! Et Toi? Mes Amis Desirea Adores Les Poisson Carp!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Think he said POISON them


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

For me, its all about the flavors for carp...heres a small sample of what we use.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4882&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


Scott


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Scott, lets hope one of those boilie shop bottles has monster crab in it 

I agree with the carp juice, it has turned into one of my favorites as of lately, the mulberry flavor is really nice and really purple.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.....Monster crab & clam from the Boilie Shop are awsome.

I agree the R & W is by far the best......i think together us 3(Dave, Jake & I) have close to 30 R & W flavors and they all are INCREDIBLE!!! and yes the Mulberry kicks butt! They have a few flavors which i have 100% confidence in.....they are my "go to" flavors when i need to put fish on the bank.So far this year , the "new" flavors are doing VERY well too.I think one of my new ones is turing out to be my #1 pick...we'll see as the season gets crankin more.

The flavors are my weakness, i think ive got $150+ in just flavors alone...geez us!


Scott


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Corn for regular carp. Sweet out of the can or field corn. Wouldnt want the grass carp out though. They cant repopulate and there good for your pound.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I also got a lot of recipes from the sticky thread on favorite carp baits.

lg_mouth


----------

